# Kind of new 4BLD method



## RomFrta33 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi! I started blind a few weeks ago, and I'm using classic pochmann for corners and TuRBo for edges (3BLD). I want to get into 4BLD soon but I feel like M2 is not the method that fits my style, and coms are too much thinking for me, and Im far too lazy to practice them enough to be fast with these. 5minutes ago I was eperimenting 3x3 algs on my 4x4 and I tought that TuRBo algs for 4x4 edges would be pretty cool! I plan on using classic pochmann for corners, U2 for centers and that method for wings if I can get good algs. So my questions are: Would that be fast? Does someone know the algs I would need? And I'm suprised I didn't see that idea anywhere for the moment..
Thanks


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

RomFrta33 said:


> Hi! I started blind a few weeks ago, and I'm using classic pochmann for corners and TuRBo for edges (3BLD). I want to get into 4BLD soon but I feel like M2 is not the method that fits my style, and coms are too much thinking for me, and Im far too lazy to practice them enough to be fast with these. 5minutes ago I was eperimenting 3x3 algs on my 4x4 and I tought that TuRBo algs for 4x4 edges would be pretty cool! I plan on using classic pochmann for corners, U2 for centers and that method for wings if I can get good algs. So my questions are: Would that be fast? Does someone know the algs I would need? And I'm suprised I didn't see that idea anywhere for the moment..
> Thanks


Maskow uses turbo for wings I'm pretty sure; he has a sub 4 officially.


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jun 12, 2015)

Really? Thought he used coms like on 3bld, but where could I find the algs? Isn't that a part of a subset of LL ?


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

They're the same in 4x4 but the U perms would be different. I don't know how to find them.


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ive just found them in an ELL list, that seems to be good


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be it!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 12, 2015)

TuRBo is fine, M2 is better. Doesn't require much much thought once you're used to it and is a better segway into learning commutators (via advanced M2)


----------



## Maskow (Jun 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Maskow uses turbo for wings I'm pretty sure; he has a sub 4 officially.



3:13
I also DNFed official 2:59 by 3 centers 

About the topic:
I started with something like TuRBo but it's TuRBo/commutators now (only the easiest commutators, I didn't learn ANYTHING for 4x4, I do only some of cases that also works on 3x3 but definitely not all of them) with not really best TuRBo cases. What can I say? I am lazy, I always was ^ _ ^

My algs:
L2 (x' z' U' R U r2 U' R' U r2 z x) L2
L2 (x' z' r2 U' R U r2 U' R' U r2 z x) L2

U' R U R' U' l' U R U' R' l U
U' 3R(?!) U R' U' l U R U' Rw' U

U L' U' L U l' U' L' U Lw U'
U Lw' U' L U l U' L' U L U'

And my most terrible ones, "U perms" (pls, try to understand, I am really lazy):
L (U' R d2 R' U R d2 R') L'
L (R d2 R' U' R d2 R' U) L'


I hope that it all works, I never was good in writing algs or reconstructions :tu


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

Maskow said:


> 3:13
> I also DNFed official 2:59 by 3 centers
> 
> About the topic:
> ...


Unlucky on your dnf! Do you use full comms for wings now?


----------



## h2f (Jun 12, 2015)

And here are algs Grzesiek Jałocha showed on Polish Forum:



> UrF-UlF-UrB: R'w U' r U' R U r' U' R' U2 Rw
> UrF-UrB-UlF: ^iverse
> UrF-RuF-UlF: U(L'l')U'LUlU'L'ULU' or U' R'w U' R U r U' R' U R U
> UrF-UlF-RuF: UL'U'LUl'U'L'U(Ll)U' or iverse^
> ...



Idk if they are better.


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you guys  Idk if im going to use every algs though. On 3x3 just the uperms and mumu2mum would be enough, are the other algs worth using them? I suck at recognizing them.


----------

